# Nullwerte in Access ändern



## helaukoenig (14. August 2005)

Ich möchte in einer Access DB die Nullwerte einer Tabelle ersetzen durch eine Standardformulierung. Ich weiß, dass es dafür den Befehl NZ ([Feldname];"Formulierung")  gibt. Aber leider finde ich keinen Hinweis, wie und wo dieser Befehl eingesetzt werden kann. Bisher konnte ich nichts verständliches ergoogeln.

 Danke.


----------



## Slizzzer (15. August 2005)

Für neu zu erstellende Datensätze kannst Du in den Eigenschaften der Spalte einen Standardwert vorgeben.
Für bereits vorhandene Datensätze mußt Du eine "Aktualisierungsabfrage" erstellen und ausführen.


----------



## helaukoenig (16. August 2005)

Also, noch mal für uns Jungs vom Lande: Ich setze die Funktion NZ ([Feldname];"Formulierung") dann im Abfrage-Entwurf in der entsprechenden Spalte als Kriterium ein? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?



 ==================

 "Wo wir sind, klappt nichts. Aber wir können nicht  ..... "


----------



## Slizzzer (16. August 2005)

Also NZ sagt mir nix, aber als SQL sieht das denn in etwa so aus:

UPDATE DeineTabelle SET DeineTabelle.SpalteMitLeerzellen = "doof"
WHERE (((DeineTabelle.SpalteMitLeerzellen) Is Null));


----------



## helaukoenig (16. August 2005)

Vielen Dank, hat mit der SQL-Anweisung geklappt, auch wenn die Eingabe von SQL-Anweisungen in Access etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.
 Die Funktion NZ ([Feldname];"Formulierung") soll genau eben das machen: _*N*_ull oder _*Z*_ero-Werte in der mit [Feldname] angegebenen Spalte suchen und sie durch "Formulierung" ersetzen. Aber, wei gesagt, ich finde keinen Hinweis, wo genau man diese Funktion aufruft.


 ======

 "Der Harz ist wild, deer Harz ist frei, es lebe die Wilddieberei!"


----------

